# Chris on TV??



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Hey Chris my wife said you was on the news is that true????


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

Yes, he was. I saw him on the NBC affiliate. Channel 7 or 10


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

We should chip in and get him a nodakoutdoors t-shirt.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Ha I got a quarter I could chip in!

I turned the news on at 6:05 so I guess I must have just missed it. Maybe it will be on at 10Pm


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

what was he on for?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I was on to talk abou the Gov. Position papers. I was on at 6 and 10, and yes Dick, Nodak got the plug without the shirt. 

Speaking of Nodak Outdoors shirts...I should be getting in my first batch of shirts, sweatshirts and hats next week. I'll let you guys know.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Did you get nervous and start talking about Paraguyan spraying subsidies???

How about a free hat Chris unless you can guess what movie that comes from.....

Who is making the sweatshirts and hats????


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

No idea what movie.

........you do own rubber gloves, don't you?.............no I lease, with an option to buy. :idiot: Name that one chief.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

You're really losing it Chris. FLETCH when he is pretending to be Ted Nugent.

Looks like I have you stumped there chief!!! Who's the dumb movie quote master??? How about some clues.....

"......my objectives? Well I object taking a girl out for dinner and then she won't put out for you!"

".........first we start by cutting a finger off." 
"Mine or yours?"
"Yours!"
"Damn!"

Good luck...pressure's on......tick tock...... oke:


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Chevy Chase in SPIES LIKE US!!!!  
:withstupid:

H2OfowlND


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Vanessa Angel neekid.....oooo la la! :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

```
What was it we had for dinner tonight? ...............Well, we had a choice: steak or fish. ..............Yes. Yes, I remember. I had lasagna.
```


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Way to go H20......Airplane Chris....how about:

Son: "Are we going to like living on the moon dad?"

Dad: "Yes it's going to be great"

Son: "Does this mean no more headlines about the rape trial?"

or

"Over Macho Grande?!!"

"No I'll never be over Macho Grande"


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Airplane 2 :lost:



> Illinois Nazis..... I hate Illinois Nazis.


And one you'd appreciate at work :bs: :



> What do you mean you don't have it? John, please, you're embarrassing me. I'm pitching you from under my desk. I'm embarrassed.


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

The first one's from the blues brothers, don't know the second.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

And you guys always said Chris had only a radio face!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Wow no idea on the second one there zippy. How about Boiler Room or Fletch again???? How about another hint.....

How about:

" I haven't had this much sex since I was a boy scout leader......I mean at the time I was dating a lot."


----------



## chief (Mar 19, 2004)

You may have to know hockey to get this one.....a true test on a Friday morning....

"Here's to all that gorgeous snatch in FLA"

anyone, anyone


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Awww chief, remember I know you too well.

Slap Shot (I knew it before I read the line).

My second one was from Boiler Room.



> Listen, if you couldn't pull three thousand together your name wouldn't be on my desk during business hours. What do you mean you don't have it? John, please, you're embarrassing me. I'm pitching you from under my desk. I'm embarrassed.





> We don't sell stock to women. I don't care who it is, we don't do it. I'm serious. Nancy Sinatra calls, you tell her you're sorry. They're a constant pain in the *** and never worth the trouble. They will call you every ****ing day asking you why the stock is dropping. And God forbid the stock should go up you'll hear from them every fifteen minutes. Is it a good time to sell? It's simply not worth the time or effort.





> Stop laughing, it's not funny. If you can't close then start thinking about another career. I'm serious. I am dead serious about that. Have your rebuttals ready. Anybody says call me tomorrow, that's bull****! Anybody says they got money problems about two hundred shares is lying. You know what I say to that? Tell me you don't like my idea, tell me you don't like my firm, tell me you don't like my ****ing tie, but don't tell me you can't pull twenty five hundred together. You hear me, boys? There is no such thing as a "no sale" call. A sale is made on every call you make. You either sell the client some stock or he sells you a reason he can't. Either way it's a sale. The question is, who's gonna close, you or him? Be relentless! Alright, I'm done.


Classic....


----------



## chief (Mar 19, 2004)

alright, your getting warmed up....

"The point is, ladies and gentlemen, That Greed , for a lack of a better word, is good, Greed is right, Greed works."


----------



## chief (Mar 19, 2004)

Chris,
Give Big Mike a call, he can help you with a clue...


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

"Alright Mr. Gekko, you've got me."

Gekko: The richest one percent of this country owns half our country's wealth, five trillion dollars. One third of that comes from hard work, two thirds comes from inheritance, interest on interest accumulating to widows and idiot sons and what I do, stock and real estate speculation. It's bull****. You got ninety percent of the American public out there with little or no net worth. I create nothing. I own.

Gotta love that flick.....


----------



## chief (Mar 19, 2004)

"Blue Horseshoe Loves Anacot Steel"


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

wow, that is old school. late 80's


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

"I don't know why they call it Hamburger Helper, I think it tastes just fine by itself"


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

smalls said:


> "I don't know why they call it Hamburger Helper, I think it tastes just fine by itself"


Eddie from Vacation



> I'm a firm believer in the philosophy of a ruling class. Espcially since I rule.


----------



## chief (Mar 19, 2004)

"I was born to love you, I was born to lick your face, I was born to rub you, but you were born to rub me first"


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Smalls: Vacation
Chris: Clerks
Chief: Chevy in Caddyshack
Sounds like you guys are as busy as here in Fargo....

"Alright gentlemen, frrrreee your mind."
"I'd like to free something"
"Fucus"
"That's what I was thinking."
"She said focus!"
"Whatever


----------



## chief (Mar 19, 2004)

This is the most fun I have had at work in a month......just trying to picture how good that Jack and coke will be at the bar tonight watching my puppies win


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

> Look at you. You're the kind of guy that would beg for sex. I should know, we can smell our own.


Mallrats, an American classic. 

Ya there's some dead spots in my day today that's for sure. :wink:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

> "Let it never be said that your anal retentive attention to detail never yielded positive results."
> "You can't be anal retentive if you don't have an anus."
> "Outstanding work!"


I am sure you see the theme with this one...



> "Whats your name?"
> "Well, my name is Jim, but most people call me...Jim"


Another VERY quotable director


----------



## chief (Mar 19, 2004)

Last one for me, have a good weekend, go Wolves

"Does anyone else have a date for the party? I've got one. But that's with a guy. How about you Booger? I've been combing the local high schools all day"


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Animal House


----------



## chief (Mar 19, 2004)

close......it is a college setting


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

chief said:


> "Does anyone else have a date for the party? I've got one. But that's with a guy. How about you Booger? I've been combing the local high schools all day"


Revenge of the Nerds



> Takashi: Maybe we should have robster craws!
> Booger: [strumming his guitar] What the **** are robster craws?


 :lol:

We need this thread to go into next week.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

> I'm gonna get out of the car and drop you like third period French.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 12, 2003)

The baby will know....


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

"I can't hear you for I have been physically abused in the ear."
"Want to touch the hiney."


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Billy Madison


----------



## chief (Mar 19, 2004)

As Good as it Gets


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Chris "Oceans Eleven"


----------



## chief (Mar 19, 2004)

How bout some classic tunes....

"Rock the Caspa, Rock the Caspa....Sherrie don't like it"


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

Da chick cannot hold da schmoke!

What a classic!


----------



## angus (Mar 5, 2004)

"I'm sorry Kyle, I'm fresh out of Jewish candy."


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Can I borrow your towel, I just hit a water buffalo!!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

"You know... I've never really liked paying bills. I don't think I'm gonna do that, either."


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

"Oh take me home mamma and put me to bed, I have seen enough to know that I have seen too much."


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

> "You know... I've never really liked paying bills. I don't think I'm gonna do that, either."


Office Space????


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

That one was to easy, but definately a good quote.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

angus said:


> "I'm sorry Kyle, I'm fresh out of Jewish candy."


Sounds like Cartman to me...


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

The classic....."to the moon Alice"


----------



## PSDC (Jul 17, 2003)

Here's three:

"You bastards, you vicious heartless bastards"

"Now I swear the next one of you primates even
touches me"

"Bring out your dead"


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

"Nancy Taylor, from Lincoln High School in Pittsburgh. I sat behind you in Mrs. Walsh's English class."


----------



## PSDC (Jul 17, 2003)

groundhog day


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

I love that movie. I just got down watching it the other weekend again for the 15th time.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Goldy's Pal said:


> "Oh take me home mamma and put me to bed, I have seen enough to know that I have seen too much."


A league of their own.


----------



## angus (Mar 5, 2004)

Here's a stumper from a Mel Brooks classic...
"........................" :beer: :beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

"Hey ya Ralfy" Ed Norton - Honeymooners

"to the moon Alice" Jackie Gleason - Honeymooners


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

"Bring out your dead!!" - Monty Python's 'The Holy Grail'

H2OfowlND


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

You wanna talk classic tunes??

8) "Smoke on the water" 8) by Deep Purple

:beer:


----------



## chief (Mar 19, 2004)

What?? You want another classic....."Stroke Me"....by Mr. Squire


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

You know the video to that song killed his career?? Anyway I am on vacation Chief and of course it has rained for three days in a row, but it sounds nice starting tomorrow. I am not even turning on a tv to look at the markets this week......

"....she was a happy girl the day that she left me." Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## chief (Mar 19, 2004)

I hear ya Eric....I am at work and not even looking at the markets...I might as well work in a friggen Library it's so quiet..good time to take the vacation....thinking I might go to Seattle, figure the weather we have here is their normal weather maybe it's 80 and sunny out there.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

chief said:


> I might as well work in a friggen Library it's so quiet..good time to take the vacation....


So has the do not call list hurt your cold calling efforts????



> You're walking around blind without a cane pal. A fool and his money are lucky enough to get together in the first place.


----------



## chief (Mar 19, 2004)

Cold Calling is a thing of the past.....if you think about it...15 years ago nobody solicited business over the phone except brokers, and maybe insurance or non-profit's. Over the last 5 years until the no-call list went into effect everyone was trying to do business over the phone from cell phones to mortgages...etc. People are sick of being ripped off and bothered. Now money is moved much slower, and more deliberate. Saw A Sushi joint is opening in Fargo...just after you move..that sucks, but your traveling enough you'll get your share...Me, I want to open a an Italian Beef Stand....people need some spice and attitude with the food up there...
later


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

chief said:


> Saw A Sushi joint is opening in Fargo...just after you move..that sucks, but your traveling enough you'll get your share...


Isn't that my luck? People told me a sushi place opened last week....I drove over to find it under construction....had to settle for the sushi at Hornbachers. :roll:

When I'm on the road I eat sushi everyday, sometimes twice/day. I'll be in Atlantic City on Thursday night....I'm sure they'll have some excellent fish.

I will admit though, Fargo North Dakota is the franchise food capital of the world. If it's not a franchise, people won't support it? :huh: If it wasn't for Monte's I'd never go out to eat.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

You know, I like Montes, but I wish they would give me a full portion. The food I get is excellent but I am never full. I guess that comes from my german heritage where yo have to gorge your self at every meal. Maybe next time I will try and supersize it!!  :wink: :wink:


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Chris your a freakin German/norwiegen for God's sake, that sushi just ain't right. You have made me try the stuff twice and I think Jag out hunting has a smoother after taste. I heard that it is really slow this week as well Chief. I figured since I had a horrible May I might as well take the week off in June too. The only good thing about the weather is that Christian and I have had some great bonding time, the bad thing is we have watched the Wizard of Oz four times. I am now having dreams about Munchkins......

"What's a Nubian?"


----------



## chief (Mar 19, 2004)

Chris you are so right about the franchise restaurants in Fargo, that was the first thing Maren said when she came to Fargo is that there must be every franchise known to man. I agree, hopefully more people will get out and support the people trying to open up and sustain unique restaraunts. I have yet to try Monte's but have heard good things. I have often thought about trying my hand at a restaurant in Fargo, but I think people are too nervous to try something other in burgers or sandwiches. Maybe it is all the Scandanavian taste buds......Would be great to see a Prime Steakhouse...ala Morton's or Manny's with fresh flown in Seafood.....Upscale joint, with a room off the bar for Cigars...oh wait Fargo won't allow smoking.....at least they can't take away my Copenhagen


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Chris, have you tried eating at Untitled (the restaurant at the HoDo). Icredible food as well, and trust me, try the Secret Knock from the bar (they will know what your talking about).

I have also eaten at PD's several times, not nearly as impressed as Untitles and Montes. Juanos is good too if your looking for good Mexican.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I can honestly say I haven't eaten at the HoDo...I guess that place always skips my mind. I haven't been at that bar either since the wedding. I'll never forget Maverick ordering a drink:

Bartender(female): What'll ya have?
Maverick: I'll have a Hennessey on the rocks, please.
Bartender: Coming right up........
Bartender: Okay....that'll be 23 dollars.
Maverick: 23 bucks? Do I get a bl## ### with that???
Bartender: ......<silence>........

Ya, they're a bit spendy.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

$23!!!

That is the equivalent to two (2) complete, unadulterated cases of Milwaukees Best Ice!!! Enough to keep even the hardest of drinkers intoxicated for 72 continuous hours.

Mav, they might as well been kissing you cuz they were ****ing you!


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

Heres a classic

"Whats the charges?"

"Stampeding cattle"

"That don't sound so bad"

"Through the Vatican"

"Kinky"


----------

